# your go to rod reel and type of line for the run



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

mine is my ugly stick lite with pluger reel and 12lbs fire line tiped with a 10lbs mono leader and 1/4 to 1oz lead weight and floating jig with berkly power bait


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I use a 7' Medium action Field and Stream IM8 rod with a Mitchell Avocet II reel spooled with 8lb test Berkley Vanish

And My back up rod is a 7' medium action Mitchell Avocet II rod and reel combo spooled with the same 8lb test Berkley Vanish.

I use these same rigs down on the Muskingum for Hybrid Striped Bass also. I've never needed more in the way of the 8lb test line and we've caught some hawg walleye's as well as the Hybrids and lets not forget the Maumees suckers and carp some of which can be brutes as well. I've yet to have a fish break off.


----------



## Silver Spyder (May 30, 2008)

I use a 7' Abu Garcia Conlon premier medium rod and a Abu Garcia cardinal 104 spinning reel, usually go with Maxima chameleon 8lb mono. I might try some fluorocarbon line this year though.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You guys ever try and bring a fish in sideways?? It happens from time to time. I don't like to play around, 7' medium heavy rod, Pflueger 6740 President, 14lb. Fireline, and an 8lb. leader.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

swantucky said:


> You guys ever try and bring a fish in sideways?? It happens from time to time. I don't like to play around, 7' medium heavy rod, Pflueger 6740 President, 14lb. Fireline, and an 8lb. leader.


Yeah I've brought in a quite a few fish sideways, last year I had a huge carp I'm guessing like 30" a real pig I foul hooked it in the tail, but I got it in with no problem on the 8lb test. I thought about going with a braided line and using mono or floro for a leader but I've never really cared for spiderwire or fireline. I tried them up there back when they first came out and it seemed like the spiderwire was always getting cut or frayed. But that was way back when throwing a regular leadhead jig was still the method of catching them in the river. I might rig one of my rods up with fireline this year and give it a try.

I like the rods I use because they are sensitive enough that I can feel the lightest of bites yet they are light enough that my shoulder and elbow don't get agitated from casting all day.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Silver Spyder said:


> I use a 7' Abu Garcia Conlon premier medium rod and a Abu Garcia cardinal 104 spinning reel, usually go with Maxima chameleon 8lb mono. I might try some fluorocarbon line this year though.


Fluorocarbon line is a waste of money in the Maumee. Good visibility during the run is maybe a foot. It is typically muddy and only a few inches. Durability and strength is needed here, not line that is hard to see.

I don't use fluoro for steelhead until the visibility reaches 4 feet or more. I would be concerned about lure presentation with a mono mainline and a fluoro leader. Fluoro tales on water (making it nearly invisible underwater) but sinking at a higher rate than your mainline.


----------



## walleyecraig (Nov 17, 2008)

I use my 6'6 St Croix that i won as a door prize in the maumee tackle tournament 2 years back haha with a pflueger supreme, 10lb fireline, 8lb mono lead


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i use one of my 6'6" woo daves series worm rods and a diawa tierra spooled with either 8 or 10 lb mono. i like the extra power a baitcaster gives me especially when im winchin in those hog carp and suckers i always seem to snag.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

For years fished with 6' M power Fast action rods with various reels. Last year switched to BPS JM elite series 6'8" Med. Power Fast action with 2500 sized JM reel. Couldn't be happier with the increase in casting distance and accuracy.Use same rod and reel in ML power during low water.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

7' ugly stik lite pro with a quantum escalade 20 series and 6# trilene 100% flourocarbon...not my nicest combo but the one that just feels right


----------



## grubbz (Feb 8, 2010)

7' MH Cabelas XML with PFlueger President, 10# fireline, 8#mono leader. Only problem is the eyes near tip are small and get ice covered if its cold.


----------



## J & J's Bait (Feb 27, 2011)

6'6" MH pflueger president combo. I picked up this combo at Jan's Netcraft for $80 or so. Awesome deal, considering the real alone is $60-$70, and you get an IM8 rod. 10# mono stren, I think the line is called ultra thin. 6#-8# when the water level starts dropping.

Past couple years I was using a berkley trilene 100% Fluorocarbon, when it first came out it was great, last year I used it, it was complete garbage. I was snapping my line on small snags left and right. The line was fraying extremely easy as well. Switched back to my regular, stren 10# mono and had no problems.


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

IM-6 MH 6'6" Rod, and whatever halfway decent reel I can find on sale at Meijer's or Walmart. The way I get out of snags is really rough on reels, and I'm not going to do that to an expensive one. The Maumee run is tough on reels to say the least. I do like a good, responsive graphite rod to feel the jighead ticking the rocks and to get a good, quick hookset on a strike.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

paracord, and treble hook with 3/4 oz, lead


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Light as i can get away with.. 6 or 8lb mono.berkley xl. 6'6 med. action berkley lighting rods. pfluger or diawa reels.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

7' St.Croix Medium,Fast action.Shimano Symetre 3000.6# Mono.:B


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I like my 7' MH field and stream tech spec with pfleuger president reel with 15 pound power pro with a 10 lb berkley xt leader! can't beat the sensitivity of braid or fireline.... just like the power pro a little better cause it is smaller diameter and more abrasion resistent! cast that stuff like you would 4 lb trilene xl with twice the feel!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Networthy said:


> paracord, and treble hook with 3/4 oz, lead


You Might Be A *******! Jeff Foxworthy would love that one!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

This will be the 9th year for my Berkely Bionix 7' medium action. I've had to replace 6 of the eyes but the rod is amazing. I use a President 6740 spooled with 12lb Trilene and I use split shots for weight


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Early in the run, 7' Berkley Bionix, Med., President 35, 10lb fireline with 8lb Berkley Big Game leader. Later in the run, 7'6" St. Croix Avid, Med-lite, President 35, 8lb fireline with 6lb mono leader.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Same Thing Change of rigs_Early in the run Cabela's Fish Eagle2 6" 6 Med Action with a Shimano Sahara 2000 spooled with either Proline 10 lb or Trilene XT 10 lb and a 8 lb XT leader. 
Later a Cabela's ML 7 Ft, Fish Eagle2 w/same reel but 8 lb mainline and 6 lb leader, all dictated by current and water level. You can't bring in a snagged fish in heavy current with light equipment. Although this year I have a 9 ft Cabela's Fish Eagle2 M action with a Shimano Sahara 4000FD that I bought just for pier fishing that I'm gonna take down and use because as anyone that's a regular on this site knows, there was no pier fishing this year. Besides im a big fan of longer rods. I like to drift jigs on a long rod. It keeps the line off the water and gives you a nice hookset Can't use them too well in shoulder to shoulder traffic, but we like to hike to get away from it all.


----------

